# Pork shots,  stuffed peppers,  and shotgun shells



## Brokenhandle (Oct 23, 2021)

Daughter had given us some sweet peppers so we decided it was time for some peppers with cream cheese topped with bacon bits and some Jeff's rub









Also had never made pork shots so thought it was time. Half just got ring bologna and cheddar cheese and the others had ring bologna,  with breakfast sausage mixed with cream cheese and then topped with cheddar. 



















Just had to try some smoked shotgun shells! Stuffed some with the leftover breakfast sausage and cream cheese mixture and cheddar cheese and the rest with just breakfast sausage and cheddar cheese. 







Wrapped in bacon,  brushed on some Cookies bbq sauce, and sprinkled with Jeff's rub.







Smoked at 250 degrees for 2 hours, then another coat of bbq sauce and then finished in oven at 275 for another 30 minutes.  Pellets were just about all burned out.









Made for a full smoker!







Thought I should share a pic of the pies my wife made... 2 butterfinger pie, recipe courtesy of 

 chopsaw
  .  These were for my dad, he took them to a get together with mom's nursing classmates and their husband's.









We probably should have tasted them for quality control!
My wife recently went to the Dr and was told her cholesterol was a little high and that she could change her eating habits to help with that... I was told this meal wasn't what they meant!    but it sure was good!

Thanks for looking!
Ryan


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 23, 2021)

Very nice, Ryan!
I'm especially interested in the Shotgun Shells. 
Did the pasta soften up with moisture from the filling and sauce?
I'm assuming it wasn't pre-cooked.....
Dan


----------



## Coreymacc (Oct 23, 2021)

I came across a recipe for pork shots a few days ago. Thanks for the demo, im definitely doing these now. 

Corey


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 23, 2021)

Looks great Ryan. I've never done pork shots. Definitely need to change that. Nice work bud


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 23, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Very nice, Ryan!
> I'm especially interested in the Shotgun Shells.
> Did the pasta soften up with moisture from the filling and sauce?
> I'm assuming it wasn't pre-cooked.....
> Dan


Thanks Dan! You're correct,  they weren't precooked.  And they did soften up during the cook, did have a couple hard places on ends where they weren't covered.  If I remember correctly in the video made by 

 TulsaJeff
  he recommended putting in fridge for a couple hours or overnight to give more time to soften but I didn't have a couple hours to wait and definitely not the patience to wait overnight!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 23, 2021)

Coreymacc said:


> I came across a recipe for pork shots a few days ago. Thanks for the demo, im definitely doing these now.
> 
> Corey


You definitely won't be disappointed! And you can use anything you want... we liked the ones with added breakfast sausage and cream cheese better!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 23, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks great Ryan. I've never done pork shots. Definitely need to change that. Nice work bud


Thanks Jake! They are tasty! Was nice to finally get some time to smoke something!

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 23, 2021)

Ryan , that all looks great . I'm way over due for some of the pie . I'll have to try the shotgun shells . 
Pork shots with cream cheese are my favorite . Cold out of the fridge the next morning is killer . 
Nice work .


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 23, 2021)

Everything looks great Ryan!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 23, 2021)

Looks fantastic. Nice work for sure.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 23, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I've never done pork shots. Definitely need to change that.


They are off the chart good. Plus you can mix up the sausage and cheese for incredible variety in one cook. They are just stupid goood, Jake.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 23, 2021)

Great looking bunch of " hor de vores"  there Ryan....lol

I could sit down to a meal of that right about now

David.   
PS ; should have done the Quality Control on the pies, they sound good


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 23, 2021)

Looks Like Some Mighty Tasty Vittles, Ryan!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 23, 2021)

Did I miss the recipe?


----------



## Coreymacc (Oct 23, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Did I miss the recipe?


Its more of a procedure than a recipe. Sky is the limit. I will let Ryan explain as this is his thread, im sure he will be back soon.

Corey


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 23, 2021)

Man that is just a feast!! Those pies sure look good too!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 23, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Ryan , that all looks great . I'm way over due for some of the pie . I'll have to try the shotgun shells .
> Pork shots with cream cheese are my favorite . Cold out of the fridge the next morning is killer .
> Nice work .


Thanks Rich! They were tasty for sure! Gave some leftovers to my son so will be interesting to see how he likes them! 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 23, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Everything looks great Ryan!


Thanks Jim, I appreciate it!



SmokinEdge said:


> Looks fantastic. Nice work for sure.


Thank you!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 23, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Great looking bunch of " hor de vores"  there Ryan....lol
> 
> I could sit down to a meal of that right about now
> 
> ...


Thanks David! Good news is we got back half of one pie, bad news is I only got one piece and my wife gave the rest to our son! Good thing I love him! Lol

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 23, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Like Some Mighty Tasty Vittles, Ryan!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thank you  Bear! It's really appreciated 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 23, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Did I miss the recipe?


Which recipe do you want Charlie?

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 23, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Man that is just a feast!! Those pies sure look good too!


Thanks , I  appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 23, 2021)

Wow! Thank you for sharing! They look amazing, I’m definitely trying that!!! Big like for the effort and results!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 23, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> Wow! Thank you for sharing! They look amazing, I’m definitely trying that!!! Big like for the effort and results!


Thank you! It turned out really good! Even nicer was getting time to smoke something!

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2021)

Nice job. Seems the Shotgun Shells have been around awhile. I've never seen them until Jeff's video popped up in my YTube suggestions. Now I've been seeing them pop up here and on YTube. Going to have to try them. Got two bags of those Mini Sweet Peppers waiting for me to fill them. Never had Pork Shots but they look good...JJ


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 24, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Which recipe do you want Charlie?
> 
> Ryan



The smoked shotgun shells recipe... looks interesting


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 24, 2021)

All looks pretty darn good...


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 24, 2021)

Looking ahead to Super Bowl Sunday for finger foods. All three of these will fit the bill. First time in 30 yrs of nursing I have ever asked off for SB Sunday.  And I did it this year. My son has really gotten into Football since hes been  playing and asked if we were gonna watch the SB. How could I tell him no!?!?!
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2021)

Nice job Ryan!
All you need to go with that is a few cold one’s!
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 24, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Nice job. Seems the Shotgun Shells have been around awhile. I've never seen them until Jeff's video popped up in my YTube suggestions. Now I've been seeing them pop up here and on YTube. Going to have to try them. Got two bags of those Mini Sweet Peppers waiting for me to fill them. Never had Pork Shots but they look good...JJ


Thank you! Two of the three we had never had but were really good and will be made again! Plus they can be customized to your own tastes! We love the stuffed mini peppers... it had been too long!
Great to hear from you! Hope things continue to improve for you!

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 24, 2021)

Everything looks so good!  Those pies look off the chart good.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 24, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> The smoked shotgun shells recipe... looks interesting


They are really easy! I will start off by saying Jeff has a video on smokingmeat forum in case you still have any questions.  Start with manicotti shells, then use any sausage of your choosing  (more thoughts on that later). We used breakfast sausage,  some plain, some was mixed with cream cheese from finishing the pork shots.  Stuff about 1/3 of an end with meat, then flip over and stuff small pieces of cheddar or any cheese of your choosing in middle, then stuff remaining end of shell. Continue that till out of meat. Once all are stuffed, wrap with bacon... I tried to get both ends covered to keep ends from getting crispy. Then brush with bbq sauce. I smoked at 250 for 2 hours using pitmasters choice pellets.  After 2 hours I recoated in bbq sauce then placed in 275 degree oven for 30 more minutes.  I didn't start with enough pellets otherwise I would've finished in smoker.
 I made these and went directly into the smoker because of the time of day.  I believe Jeff recommended placing in fridge  for a couple hours or overnight to give shells more time to soften.
Now another idea we had was maybe using hamburger and incorporate some marinara sauce with it. Or maybe adding some pizza sauce and pepperoni  and going with a pizza theme. Or you could go with a mexican twist... so many options.

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 24, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> All looks pretty darn good...


Thanks Rick, I  appreciate it!



JLeonard said:


> Looking ahead to Super Bowl Sunday for finger foods. All three of these will fit the bill. First time in 30 yrs of nursing I have ever asked off for SB Sunday.  And I did it this year. My son has really gotten into Football since hes been  playing and asked if we were gonna watch the SB. How could I tell him no!?!?!
> Jim


Thanks Jim! Definitely makes for good finger food!


SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Ryan!
> All you need to go with that is a few cold one’s!
> Al


Thank you Al! No beers but was definitely some beverages consumed along with them!



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Everything looks so good!  Those pies look off the chart good.


Thank you Brian,  it's appreciated! And those pies are really good!

Ryan


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 24, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> They are really easy! I will start off by saying Jeff has a video on smokingmeat forum in case you still have any questions.  Start with manicotti shells, then use any sausage of your choosing  (more thoughts on that later). We used breakfast sausage,  some plain, some was mixed with cream cheese from finishing the pork shots.  Stuff about 1/3 of an end with meat, then flip over and stuff small pieces of cheddar or any cheese of your choosing in middle, then stuff remaining end of shell. Continue that till out of meat. Once all are stuffed, wrap with bacon... I tried to get both ends covered to keep ends from getting crispy. Then brush with bbq sauce. I smoked at 250 for 2 hours using pitmasters choice pellets.  After 2 hours I recoated in bbq sauce then placed in 275 degree oven for 30 more minutes.  I didn't start with enough pellets otherwise I would've finished in smoker.
> I made these and went directly into the smoker because of the time of day.  I believe Jeff recommended placing in fridge  for a couple hours or overnight to give shells more time to soften.
> Now another idea we had was maybe using hamburger and incorporate some marinara sauce with it. Or maybe adding some pizza sauce and pepperoni  and going with a pizza theme. Or you could go with a mexican twist... so many options.
> 
> Ryan



Thank you!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 24, 2021)

YEAP! Everything looks good!! Great job!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 24, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> YEAP! Everything looks good!! Great job!


Thank you! I appreciate it, and the like!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 24, 2021)

Thanks for the likes


 kruizer



 TulsaJeff



 flatbroke



 GATOR240



 SecondHandSmoker



 SmokinEdge

I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 24, 2021)

Ryan, man does that all look top notch!  Well done my friend… and tell Mrs Brokenhandle those pies look phenomenal!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 24, 2021)

Thanks Justin,  I appreciate it! And I'll tell her! That reminds me... still have 1/2 a slice left! 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 24, 2021)

Was gonna send ya a pm  

 civilsmoker
  but figured I can do the same here... it's my thread anyways! Lol! 
 A knife our friend made for our 45th year rendezvous.  And his son in law did the engraving














Thinking of doing a Damascus blade for our 50th. This knife was raffled off... my son in law won it!

Ryan


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 24, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Was gonna send ya a pm
> 
> civilsmoker
> but figured I can do the same here... it's my thread anyways! Lol!
> ...



Dang Ryan that is sweet!  Reto all the way.  A low level or San Mai that is antiqued would be the bomb for an old school blade! 

I have about 5 feet worth of elk antler I’m going to be making scales out of.....


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 25, 2021)

Thanks for the likes 


 xray



 Johnny Ray



 Cabo

I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 25, 2021)

Damn Ryan you went all out man. Everything look amazing!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 25, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Damn Ryan you went all out man. Everything look amazing!


Thanks! Too much time away from the smoker, and I had the munchies! Lol
Not to mention the to do list has gotten out of control!

Ryan


----------

